# Couple Pics from West Michigan



## bsharp704 (Feb 9, 2009)

We got about 7' last night, here are two pics.


----------



## SnowMatt13 (Jan 8, 2003)

Holy crap, 7 feet.
Sorry....only had 2 hours of sleep last night.....


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

Nice, What plow do you have on the front besides the Ebling on the back? Great Pics!


----------



## bsharp704 (Feb 9, 2009)

SnowMatt13;1202274 said:


> Holy crap, 7 feet.
> Sorry....only had 2 hours of sleep last night.....


Yeah its suppose to be 7", fat fingers and lack of sleep.


----------



## bsharp704 (Feb 9, 2009)

Burkartsplow;1202440 said:


> Nice, What plow do you have on the front besides the Ebling on the back? Great Pics!


Its a 9-2 Boss V.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please (Dec 15, 2009)

Nice set-up and pics!:waving:


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

Nice pics!


----------

